# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZ-Key Release zzStuff&Calc v0.11 more Huawei, more Pantech, more ZTE

## mohamed73

*zZ-Key Release zzStuff&Calc v0.11 more Huawei, more Pantech, more ZTE*  *
This is just  another one gift to our customers... Remember the Summer just start now and big wanted surprises are on the way...*    *What New:
------------------------------------------
1. Added new phone models:
Alcatel VM560 Huawei G5010
Huawei G7002
Orange Dallas
Pantech P5000 Link II
Pantech P9070 Burst (First in the World in test report by zZKey customer) ZTE F120 (First in the World in add calc only via imei, not need cable)
ZTE R250
ZTE R620
ZTE Sydney
ZTE X630
ZTE-G X630
ZTE-G N295
2. Small details fixed
-------------------------------------------*  *Remember ALL our modules are Standalone, we not need Internet like others*  *Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *For the ZTE F120 remove the SIM card and type this code: ###825*09*120#*  *It's Time to Fly*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## امير محمد

*مشكور اخي الكريم*

----------

